# Blitz Fishing 12-18/19



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Got up 2am yesterday morning. RFB was to meet me at my house at 3am. We threw together a one day fishing trip to the Everglades.The best times to fish the glades area would be when it's colder and the snooks are back in the back country.It has been warm this past week but we had people tell us they did well down there a week ago so we gambled.

Since neither of us has ran a boat in the everglades before we tried to be prepared. The Gheenoe was loaded with a full tank of gas and and extra 5 gallon tank. The gps and charts were certainly a must.

3+ hours, one stop for gas and a bathroom break we were at the launch before the sun was u. We launch the boat in darkness and idle off as the sun breaches the horizon.

A 40min boat ride through twisty turning shallow water ways we finally get to wet a line. Casting plugs into mangrove shorelines we worked the creek mouths. Mirrour Minnow was the lure of choice.

There were lots and of lady fish about busting glass minnows. The wind was 5-10mph. It was 75 degrees out side and no bugs. Everything seem perfect. The fish had other plans. The bite was slow. We had spurts of snook popping and we would catcha couple here and there but then shut down.

We keep moving through the day to find active fish. The water was very tanic so there wasn't any sight casting involve we blind casted to structure. The big bite never came.










We ended up with about 10 snooks largest being about 24". 1 rat red and a jack and few ladies. The fishing was bad but the experience and confidence gain from navigating the Everglades was the silver lining in the cloud. Sometimes you gotta take some gambles. This one just didn't pay off like we hoped but we gave it a shot but it was fun trying.










Tired and exhausted Brian with only 1 hour of sleep and me with 2 hours made the trek back to Tampa. Hitting Sarasota we hit a traffic jam which added another 45min to the trip. We didn't get home til 5pm... 2am to 5pm wow what a long day..

Same day 7pm ...I had told Mike(finsandscales) was gonna put him on snook on a fly. After some scouting last week we made plans for tonight. I was a tired from the 15 hour day but since were just fishing the Apollobeach canals I stuck to the plan.

It turned out nicely. Mike got his snook on fly .. 10pm we called it a night. See Mike I'm a man of my words..










Man I sleep good last night!

6am.. I'm driving to meet Spenc at the ramp. We launched out of Maximo and fish the Skyway area. We were both a little bored of fishing pot holes. Sure would catch fish but doing the same thing over and over and over is not very interesting and definitely not worth posting about again and again and again. You guys would be bored to tears.










We targeted tailing reds today. We were in the Gladesmen and I push pole some skinny stuff. We did eventually find a nice school. Spence gets hooked up and lands a nice 28" redfish. For whatever reason I didn't such is fishing. I forgot to move the anchor from the Gheenoe to the Gladesmen so we couldn't stop so we drifted into the school as they dispersed.










The rest of the day was spent chasing the school of redfish to no avail. We caught a couple more trout and a rat red but the big fish were illusive and spooky. Once the water got too high we called it day. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Sam as always great report.............
Joe


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance but thats a saltwater croc right? BTW, If I am wrong I am going to edit my post ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

It was in the Glades.. I'm thinking it's a Gator... but beats me .. :-[


----------



## Topwater (Dec 14, 2006)

saltwater gators


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

Da wife worked on gators and crocs for her masters---she says its a gator  Then again, I am a little biased; I am in gainesville.:


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I seen stuff like that in titusville area only bigger I say gator (brackish water)


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

Sam: You are one of the most serious fisherman I have known. I enjoy your exploits. Merry Christmas Bill


----------



## FinAddict (Dec 12, 2006)

You are not only an outstanding fisherman, your photos are awesome as well. I can't believe that that Optio W10 takes such good shots. It's definately on my wish list. We keep our little digital in a plastic baggie and it is a pain to take out to get good pictures.


----------

